# Just joined up :)



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey guys its Ph8state here ive decided to change my user name to something more fitted seeing as i joined before i bought my car.

I just joined the OC so im looking forward to my membership pack and to getting along to meet soon!

Is there a Surrey/Hampshire monthly meet? I cant find any info on the site.

Speak soon guys
Sam


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome to the OC  :lol:


----------



## kingttoff (Sep 6, 2007)

Just got my membership pack 

I have to say it is properly nice, well put together definately a credit to this owners club.
I used to be a member of club GTI back in my dub days :wink: and the tt mag absolutte IMO is as good as rabbit the gti mag if not better.

nice job peeps


----------



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome to the OC  :lol:


Cheers dude!

Any idea how long it takes for the pack to arrive?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

SLine said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the OC  :lol:
> ...


It can take up to 6 weeks as the TTOC is ran by volunteers but is is worth the wait


----------



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

Still nothing


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

SLine said:


> Still nothing


Not quite 6 weeks yet, but can you drop an email to [email protected] with your real name so we can check it out for you?

Thanks, Clive


----------



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

Pack recieved today with thanks! The mag is awesome!!! cant wait for the next issue 

Awesome service you guys run.

Thanks again.


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

When is the next issue due ?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

mac's TT said:


> When is the next issue due ?


Soon...

We've had a few "challenges" since the last issue... :roll: 2 changes in Editor, trying to find a new designer & also a new printer :roll: 

It now looks like we're paying for our design service and if we're not careful we'll end up over commiting to club funds... so it's slowly slowly until we find the RIGHT design service at the RIGHT price 

We're hoping to have good news very soon


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

I've ran out of flyers/cards


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If anyone has run out of flyers they can email [email protected] with their membership number and we'll get some new ones sent out FOC


----------

